# 922 Slingbox not working



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

I can't access my 922 from my android phone or dishnetwork remote access. I verified my broadband connection is "ok" and tested the connection via the menu which passed. Via remote access the screen for live TV just says "Slingbox is offline". Everything was working as recently as this past Sunday, and I haven't changed anything to my knowledge. Any ideas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How is your receiver connected to the internet?

I have had ethernet issues recently with my 922... but found switching over to using the built-in HomePlug would sometimes work when ethernet would not... which told me that there are some issues with the ethernet implementation.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Unplug everything, receiver, network stuff, and try again.....


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

It was connected via ethernet, and when I woke up this morning (I had left the remote access web site up) it was streaming. Something got fixed on its own overnight.


----------



## konabuzz (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure of the cause for me but I suspect a DNS problem with my router. I basically have my iMac hardwired because the wireless seems to struggle with DNS settings - as in get 750k download vs. 21mbps hardwired. Other devices in my home run sometimes run at 750k and them 21mbps and back and forth when on wireless.

Then other times it won't recognize the 922 at all even hardwired.

In order I usually....

1. Regardless of device (imac, windows pc) - Close web browser, cache clear, reconnect via dish.sling.com - not a favorites link. 70% success rate or so.
2. 922 Broadband reset. 25% success rate or so.
3. Reset Netgear wireless router by power on/power off - 95% success
4. Reset cable modem - always works but drastic and takes a while to reconnect (yes, I have charter for internet access due to it being the fastest available in my area - lol). 

Basically, I have enough issues to be irritating, but no so irritating as spending and entire weekend to find a permanent solution.

Not sure it's helpful, but seems to be someone relevant to the conversation.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

konabuzz said:


> 1. Regardless of device (imac, windows pc) - Close web browser, cache clear, reconnect via dish.sling.com - not a favorites link. 70% success rate or so.
> 2. 922 Broadband reset. 25% success rate or so.
> 3. Reset Netgear wireless router by power on/power off - 95% success
> 4. Reset cable modem - always works but drastic and takes a while to reconnect (yes, I have charter for internet access due to it being the fastest available in my area - lol).


I tried 2,3,4 and none of them worked for me that time. Haven't had the problem again yet. Thanks for the info, I'll try in that order next time.


----------

